# Exhaust Snorkel help (yes I searched first)



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

I wanna build a removable exhaust snorkel for my 12 Brute 750 but I'm not finding much in searches. I've been googling like a maniac. I just want it to barely go taller than the racks. I don't always ride in water but sometimes there's a creek crossing or something and I just want some insurance besides my belt and engine intake snorkels. The idea of swamping my bike makes my skin crawl. 

Does anyone have pics of their build to help me out. 

Thanks in advance,

Doyle


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There are threads about them here. I know you said you searched but you must not have searched here well enough. I know they are here. 


Posted via Tapatalk for iPhone5


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

I built one for my stock exhaust by using a band clamp and two 90 degree exhaust turns. Worked pretty well and only cost me around 26 dollars. Securing it to the rack is up to you, but the band clamp holds really well if you get it tight enough.


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks! And it was water tight with the band clamp?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah, it did really well. Used a impact on the bolts for the clamp. You can also use another clamp on the two 90's to hold them together if you want.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

I've posted on here with pics of mine. Let me find it and I'll repost them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

At work but this was the first pic I could find. The pipe is a hmf performance series and the snorkel is for a swamp series muffler, hmf doesn't make one for the performance series so you need to do some fabricating. I ordered another tip for a performer and cut the tip off so it was just a flange then bolted everything up.

I love it and best of all no leaks.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

A muffler shop should be able to make you one for $20-30.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Exhaust Snorkel - MudInMyBlood Forums

 Exhaust Snorkel - MudInMyBlood Forums

 EXHAUST SNORKEL - MudInMyBlood Forums

 exhaust snorkel thread???? - MudInMyBlood Forums

 Exhaust Snorkel Pic Thread - MudInMyBlood Forums

 EXHAUST SNORKEL - MudInMyBlood Forums

 Exhaust Snork? - MudInMyBlood Forums

 Exhaust Snork Question. - MudInMyBlood Forums

 exhaust snork - MudInMyBlood Forums

 Stock exhaust snorkel - MudInMyBlood Forums

and even one here

MudInMyBlood Forums How to: Brute Stock Exhaust Mod


----------

